# Best sleeper PAF-style humbuckers: What set punches above its weight?



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve been single coil guy for the most part, and recently “discovered” an amazing and affordable set for vintage 60s telecaster tones: Fender’s very own Pure Vintage ‘64 telecaster pickups. 

From your experiences, is there an affordable and easy-to-find set of vintage-style humbuckers that simply sound awesome?


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I hear lots of guys raving about Vinehams,but I haven’t had a chance to try them yet. I’m going to try a set in my burst as soon as ai get a couple other projects squared away.
I also had a set of stock pickups in a Jay Turser Flying V that shocked the hell out of me.They sounded a LOT like the patent sticker Humbuckers in my 66 SG.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tbh the best I’ve tried and that’s very limited was Seymour Duncan “Seth lover”


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

powrshftr said:


> I hear lots of guys raving about Vinehams,but I haven’t had a chance to try them yet. I’m going to try a set in my burst as soon as ai get a couple other projects squared away.
> I also had a set of stock pickups in a Jay Turser Flying V that shocked the hell out of me.They sounded a LOT like the patent sticker Humbuckers in my 66 SG.


I'm seriously considering the Vineham Royal Alnico3's For my les paul 50's standard. I'm currently waiting on a RS guitarworks prewired vintage kit. As soon as I get that in and play it for a few weeks then I'll maybe order a set. I want to do the changes separate with some time in between to evaluate the changes.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

As far as pickups that are very cheap and I think sound quite good.








TE-20 Custom '59 P.A.F. Humbucker Set Raw Nickel 4wire | toneemporium


Outstanding P.A.F. with today's advantages. sweet, clear flute like Alnico II Neck with Alnico IV Bridge offering just the right amount of bite.From Jazz to Classic Rock & Blues, Southern Country Rock all the way to Hard Rock and Old School Metal these are very versatile.Traditional LP...




www.toneemporium.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

powrshftr said:


> I hear lots of guys raving about Vinehams,but I haven’t had a chance to try them yet. I’m going to try a set in my burst as soon as ai get a couple other projects squared away.
> I also had a set of stock pickups in a Jay Turser Flying V that shocked the hell out of me.They sounded a LOT like the patent sticker Humbuckers in my 66 SG.


I had this exact experience with a Jay Turser JT 220 that I got for $70!

I've got one set of Vineham V59's in a Les Paul Classic. They're a very nice upgrade but I prefer the Custombuckers in my R9.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I had this exact experience with a Jay Turser JT 220 that I got for $70!
> 
> I've got one set of Vineham V59's in a Les Paul Classic. They're a very nice upgrade but I prefer the Custombuckers in my R9.


Is the V59 potted?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a set of Vinehams on the way right now - Whiskey Burner bridge with a Vivid neck - looking forward to trying that pairing.

I will be doing an immediate A/B with the Seth Lovers that are in my 535 now.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll add to the Vineham love fest. I had a Vivid in a Tele neck position and it sounded great, plus a set of Sweet V59s in a Les Paul that kicked ass. I have Vineham P90s in my Monty Rockmaster right now and I love them.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jdto said:


> I have Vineham P90s in my Monty Rockmaster right now and I love them.


Can you tell me which Vineham's P90 you have? I am in a search for set of P90 but kind make decision which Vinehams to get


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Monty's in the UK


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

For hums that punch above their price point… for me, Sheptone. Also, Tyson Tone (but you gotta buy off Reverb - where he’s accountable - or he takes forever to deliver).
And finally… last … and perhaps best… our own @mturk Mike Turk! Mike has been winding for a long time, and constantly refines his pickups. Early on, Mike made quite a stir with his “Killer ‘59s” that were sold exclusively by Guitar Loft in USA. Mike’s humbuckers have always been fat, clear, articulate. I’m not a huge fan of PAF replicas that sound thin and too bright. Mr. Yaron agrees with me on this… and I’ve had a set of his… but they are now way over a grand - if you can find them… and Gil rarely has any. I’ve owned many vintage guitars with original PAFs, and, as I indicated, the ones I like are warm, fat, clear, articulate. So Mike’s latest recipe uses mismatched coils and a few other secret ingredients to create a loud, punchy pickup that is also big sounding… but very articulate… Pagey’s tones are in there too, if that’s your thing… they are very complex tonally. I absolutely love them! Not sure when Mike will do another run… but my order is in! 😉


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bigboki said:


> Can you tell me which Vineham's P90 you have? I am in a search for set of P90 but kind make decision which Vinehams to get


These are the Old Dogs. I had the Rabid Dogs in an SG a while ago and they were also good, but the ODs suit the ‘50s Les Paul Special vibe of this guitar.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jdto said:


> These are the Old Dogs. I had the Rabid Dogs in an SG a while ago and they were also good, but the ODs suit the ‘50s Les Paul Special vibe of this guitar.


Thank you very much Jack


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When I think "punch above their weight class" I apply two things. They aren't spoke of often, maybe you've never even heard of them, and they don't blow the bank. 

As mentioned, Vineham's. I have several sets of single coils and H/B's. Awesome! 

But, I ordered some Tone Emporium "59 PAF's" for a build. WOW!! Great airy PAF.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

+1 on sleeper including “affordable to many”


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Mike Turk’s new PAFs are off the fooking charts incredible. The best humbuckers for the money (and maybe the best regardless of money). As Hugh says they are fat AND clear. Whereas many PAF winders rely on brightness to simulate clarity. But that’s not really the magic of the PAF.

If you’re looking for big name: the Seymour Duncan Seth Lover is my favourite mainstream affordable option.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Budda said:


> +1 on sleeper including “affordable to many”


"These are great and punch above their weight!!"
"How much?"
"Only $3000 per Humbucker!! Great price huh?? Considering they are spun with reclaimed wire from the Titanic, and dipped in unicorn tears"

uuhhh... what?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am looking for a different type of pickup than the OP, but MAN, some pickups are needlessly expensive! I am trying to outfit a Watson Wolfgang copy with something decent in Zebra, and I don't want to spend more on pickups than I did on the guitar. EVH Wolf pickups are $200 EACH new, and non-zebras are $200 per pair at the Stratosphere. And shipping doesn't help at all.

Right now I am at Warman pickups because they are cheap and sound OK in the vids I have seen.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

All are excellent and can be had for $350 or less: 


SD Seth Lover
SD Antiquities
OX4 Low Wind


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

jdto said:


> I’ll add to the Vineham love fest. I had a Vivid in a Tele neck position and it sounded great, plus a set of Sweet V59s in a Les Paul that kicked ass. I have Vineham P90s in my Monty Rockmaster right now and I love them.


Are the Sweet V59s based on the Seymour Duncan '59? That's a great pickup.

Although the Seymour Duncan '59 may be ignored by many because it's been around for a long time, it's still a great pickup and affordable. I think it's a little hotter than a Seth Lover.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dru Edwards said:


> Are the Sweet V59s based on the Seymour Duncan '59? That's a great pickup.
> 
> Although the Seymour Duncan '59 may be ignored by many because it's been around for a long time, it's still a great pickup and affordable. I think it's a little hotter than a Seth Lover.


I don’t think they’re based on Duncans, but on original PAFs that the winder has studied.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a pair of Tyson Tone _Precious and Grace _(what a name ...) and they are just ... delicious in my LP. Were too bright for the SG though
Description
Iconic ’59 Les Paul Burst Tone – dry, woody and dynamic. Precious
(bridge pickup) offers muscular hollow midrange. Grace (neck pickup)
has a clear warm tone that’s the perfect compliment to Precious.

7.5K neck and 8.1K bridge approximate resistance.
Vintage spec rough sand-cast ALNICO magnets

Expensive though. I was lucky enough to win that pair.


Guitar Madness, they make real good pickups for not much. I've had P94 that favorably compared to Gibson P94. I only read good reviews on GM pups.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

b-nads said:


> I've got a set of Vinehams on the way right now - Whiskey Burner bridge with a Vivid neck - looking forward to trying that pairing.
> 
> I will be doing an immediate A/B with the Seth Lovers that are in my 535 now.


Keep us posted!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Festus McCorkindale said:


> Keep us posted!


Will do - I also have a 50's style Emerson harness on the way - I'll try the pickups swap before and after so I can A/B each with each wiring harness. The combo was one Craig suggested when I gave him what I was after tone-wise. I'll also be keeping my eyes out for a set of Manlius Fat Diane's.


----------

